# Tank for 1956 Ladies J C Higgins Jetflow (blue if possible)



## lgibster (May 12, 2015)

*Tank, horn, and headlight for 1956 Ladies J C Higgins Jetflow (blue if possible)*

I am looking for a tank and headlight for my 1956 ladies J C Higgins.  The bike pictured is not mine but I have the same color scheme.  The tank and light don't have to be mint as I am working on restoring the bike to original paint (If I can get the aweful blue "new" paint off the original paint).  Willing to buy light and tank separate as well as the horn since I figure I will have to piece it together due to the popularity of these parts being the most likely to be missing from the bike.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2015)

I sold one of those tanks just a couple months ago. I believe the one pictured is a '57 tho.


----------



## lgibster (May 12, 2015)

Thanks.  I wasn't sure if the closeup was the correct tank. My bike looks just like the one above, but with a horrible "new" paint job.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 12, 2015)

I _think_ the tank is the same, but light is different.


----------



## lgibster (May 12, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I _think_ the tank is the same, but light is different.




ANY help with what would be the correct parts is always appreciated.


----------



## lgibster (May 14, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I _think_ the tank is the same, but light is different.




Does anyone know the maker and name for the headlight that is original to the '56 Jetflow ladies?


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 14, 2015)

Delta Superlite. It's the same light for all '56 and '57 Jetflows, whether it's for a men's bike or women's. Only difference is the color. Men's were red and women's were blue, although I've seen some that were chrome also.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2015)

I believe the hooded light above is a '57. Here is a pic of my girl's '56. 




If I am wrong, please correct me. I learn something new everyday...


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 14, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe the hooded light above is a '57....If I am wrong, please correct me. I learn something new everyday...



I may have learned something myself. Lol. Waiting to hear on this also now.


----------



## lgibster (May 15, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> I believe the hooded light above is a '57. Here is a pic of my girl's '56.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok that is part of the reason I asked because I wasn't sure which year had the "hooded" light and which one didn't.  Your looks like my bike except mine has a crappy blue paint job that I am hoping will come off the original paint that I see poking through in spots.  All I am missing is the tank and headlight.  It doesn't have to be perfect but I do want a decent one.  I love the CABE for stuff like this since the knowledge base is so great.......waiting to learn myself.


----------



## lgibster (Jun 15, 2015)

lgibster said:


> Ok that is part of the reason I asked because I wasn't sure which year had the "hooded" light and which one didn't.  Your looks like my bike except mine has a crappy blue paint job that I am hoping will come off the original paint that I see poking through in spots.  All I am missing is the tank and headlight.  It doesn't have to be perfect but I do want a decent one.  I love the CABE for stuff like this since the knowledge base is so great.......waiting to learn myself.




I managed to get a look at the tank and bike like the one of fordmike65.  The one he has pictured is the tank and headlight that I need.


----------

